# ISO: Fruit dip



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

There is a fruit dip (to dip fruit in) that is made from cream cheese and I can't seem to remember what is in it. It comes with fruit trays all the time. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## jkath (May 11, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2214&highlight=fruit


here's a thread about it


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Jkath!


----------



## jkath (May 11, 2005)

you are so very welcome!
I hope one of those is the one you were looking for


----------

